# trackpad "décollé" ???



## woulf (6 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que le trackpad de mon titanium était décollé dans son coin inférieur droit et un peu moins dans le coin supérieur gauche...

En fait, il s'enfonce lorsque je passe le doigt dessus.

Il ne s'enfonce pas bien loin, mais il s'enfonce quand même.

Est ce que d'autres possesseurs de titi auraient la gentillesse de me dire:

1/ s'ils ont le problème
2/ dans l'affirmative, s'ils y ont remédié ?

Il me semble qu'un petit démontage en règle (mais faut tout enlever... je le crains) ne permette de recoller le trackpad... Mais bon, sous garantie, je vais peut être pas m'amuser à ça...

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

Aucun problème de décolement de trackpad de mon côté, mais j'utilise une souris 99% du temps.

Vraiment désolé pour toi !


----------



## woulf (6 Mai 2002)

Je te rassure, c'est pas si grave que ça... juste moche pour l'esthète du titanium que je suis.

L'enfoncement est limité (3 millimètres maxi) et n'ira je pense pas plus loin, sinon, je grille la carte mère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait juste ch... sur une machine de ce prix, mais c'est nettement moins grave que des histoires de pixels morts ou autres trucs plus enquiquinants...!


----------



## Glerck (31 Mai 2002)

Pas de risque de grillage de carte mere, c'est HD qui est en-dessous. Pour resoudre le prob., il faut demonter le Ti, sortir le HD et "plier" le support du track pad dans l'autre sens (Puis eviter de retapper dessus trop souvent).


----------

